# Non Principal Private Residence €200 relief?



## julybaby01 (31 Jul 2009)

If you are receiving rent from a second property (NPPR) you need to pay this €200 'tax' by the end of September.
This may be pushing it but... since this is an expense, can you offset the €200 against your rental income on your annual tax return?


----------



## landlord (5 Aug 2009)

I too am wandering the same question. Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Hoolers (6 Aug 2009)

Not knowing very much about this (and I'm sure I'm not alone in this regard; I listen to the news every day and heard nothing about this leglisation - it's almost as if they want to ensure our ignorance of the law and then fleece us for late penalties), but I would have thought the answer was yes. 

Considering PRTB registration can be offset as an expense, than I can't see why NPPR would be any different, unless it's some sort of technicality whereby you can't offset a tax against a tax liability (it could be argued that PRTB registration isn't a tax - it's a fee, whereas NPPR is a tax). 

In any case, until I learn otherwise, I intend to offset it as a legitimate expense. Damn them anyway.


----------



## paulpd (6 Aug 2009)

I reckon it is allowable as an expense, just as VAT is allowed to non-registered people. ie, the gross amount of expenses (incl VAT) is used when calculating total expenditure.

I'm waiting for confirmation of this.

Either way, no need to worry about it til Oct 2010!

Between this levy, the immimnent property tax, and only 75% of interest allowed against rental income, it's going to be very expensive! Not to mention service charges already being paid.


----------



## Hoolers (6 Aug 2009)

paulpd said:


> Between this levy, the immimnent property tax, and only 75% of interest allowed against rental income, it's going to be very expensive! Not to mention service charges already being paid.



too right...god fobid we'd ever be permitted to make any money from our investments!


----------



## BRICKTOP (6 Aug 2009)

According to the E&Y website, the Revenue have confirmed to them that this is *not* a deductable expense when calculating taxable rental income.

Great.


----------



## delgirl (7 Aug 2009)

paulpd said:


> Either way, no need to worry about it til Oct 2010!


Why is there no need to worry until October 2010 - everyone else seems to think it should be paid by end of September 2009?

Thank God for AAM, I didn't register this one when it was last being bandied about.  

What will they think of next?   In the UK they're apparently introducing a new stealth tax of up to £600 for householders with scenic views, patios, conservatories and garages!


----------



## helllohello (8 Aug 2009)

October 2010~?? - your tax return is due for 2009!


----------



## qwerty08 (8 Aug 2009)

BRICKTOP said:


> According to the E&Y website, the Revenue have confirmed to them that this is *not* a deductable expense when calculating taxable rental income.
> 
> Great.


 
Hi Bricktop, do you have the link to this??


----------



## mark71 (9 Aug 2009)

Another little levy I knew nothing about was this 1% thing on life policies which is coming into affect from this month,not much I know but it all adds up. Plus who's to say it wont be 2% and so on next year. We are being taxed to oblivion.


----------



## Gondola (9 Aug 2009)

MMhhh, interesting! I forgot all about that. How does that work? Did you find any detail on the revenue website, Mark71?


----------



## mark71 (9 Aug 2009)

Gondola said:


> MMhhh, interesting! I forgot all about that. How does that work? Did you find any detail on the revenue website, Mark71?


   No, I  had a letter from Canada Life about my policy renewal which had the good news with it. Basically it says there was The Finance Act 2009 passed into law June this year. This legislation provides for a 1% levy on premiums paid into life assurance policies in respect of premiums received from 1st August 2009. Time to dig a little deeper again!


----------



## Butter (9 Aug 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has a link to something official on this €200 charge.  How are you supposed to pay and to whom?  Just send a cheque to the local authority?  Another fine mess!


----------



## gm88 (9 Aug 2009)

www.nppr.ie


----------



## BRICKTOP (10 Aug 2009)

Qwerty 08 link is:

[broken link removed]

Left hand side, under tax alets. PDF.


----------



## Nige (10 Aug 2009)

BRICKTOP, the pdf on the property tax makes no reference to the deductibility or otherwise of this charge from rental income.


----------



## BRICKTOP (10 Aug 2009)

The original version I received via email stated that the DoF had confirmed to E&Y that the €200 charge is not deductible when calculating taxable rental income.


----------



## Butter (10 Aug 2009)

gm88 said:


> www.nppr.ie


 
Thanks for that!


----------



## mark71 (10 Aug 2009)

I recently put my investment property on the RAS list. They told me they'd contact me if they need it. Question is, do I have to pay the 200 fee or not? The house is on the list but not occupied at the present.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Aug 2009)

This was edvertised in all the national newspapers last week.
I thought it was only a proposal but of course it's for *real* and I can't see any escape clauses


----------



## twofor1 (18 Aug 2009)

BRICKTOP said:


> The original version I received via email stated that the DoF had confirmed to E&Y that the €200 charge is not deductible when calculating taxable rental income.


 
I too have seen this email, if you look at the article in the link below dated 14-Aug-2009, it refers to a document dated 06th Aug, where it gives the details as stated.

http://www.ey.com/SearchResults?query=tax+alert&search_options=country_name


----------



## TRipley (20 Aug 2009)

The €200 tax must be paid in September and is not tax detuctible.

I also noticed that landlords who are taking part in the government sponsored RAS scheme ie let houses to tennants on social housing waiting lists are exempt from this tax - why is this? 

(I can of course immediatley take the cynical view and look at all those FF councillors with multiple investment properties who already take part in the RAS scheme) - or is there another reason?


----------



## murphaph (20 Aug 2009)

I can't think of a valid reason to exclude RAS properties (though I wouldn't complain if mine was RAS). I have long term RS tenants but must still pay despite my property satisfying pretty much the same social housing need function. Weird.

Is this a tax or a charge? If it's a tax then what happens if the landlord's total taxable income is below his tax free allowance? Would he still have to pay this thing? I'm sick of all these incidental 'charges'-just call them taxes (what they are!) and be done with it. All these independent agencies collecting their individual 'charges' is clearly innefficient and half the money probably goes on admin!


----------

